# Help please!



## Smithyadele (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, hopefully someone will be able to help! I bought a baby lovebird around April time, we got told it was hand raised, however, since day one he/she has been absolutely petrified of hands and will do anything to avoid being near us, the bird has become alot more confident as we spend every day trying to tame it, but now its started attacking us, like literally lunging at our hands, feet, faces etc... it was sat on my shoulder and bit my neck and caused bruising. He/she draws blood when it bites. We don't know what to do! I've e-mailed the lady we got it off and she said "flick it's beak when it bites", which in my eyes will make the bird worse!! If anyone has any tips please tell me! Thanks


----------



## gilly2508 (Sep 3, 2016)

Never flick a birds beak! Please don't! It's beak so connected to its brain. The person who advised this needs shooting


----------



## ArmyMan (Sep 1, 2016)

for start it might be good to ignore everything the woman says !!!
go slow, in the birds time. Does he have a favourite treat?


----------

